# btrfs

## goofus

Hello,

I have two questions:

Is BTRFS supported by SELinux?

Can GRUB boot with BTRFS? Or do I have to use ext3 as boot filesystem?

Thanks.  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

2) Grub doesn't support BTRFS for now. At least without patch  :Wink: 

----------

## goofus

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 2) Grub doesn't support BTRFS for now. At least without patch 

 

So I would have to apply the patch during installation?

----------

## Jaglover

Why can't you use Ext2 for /boot. You do not need Ext2 support built into kernel if you do not want to, it can be module which you load only when you need to access /boot.

----------

## goofus

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Why can't you use Ext2 for /boot. You do not need Ext2 support built into kernel if you do not want to, it can be module which you load only when you need to access /boot.

 

If that works, of course I can do it. I just want a system with SELinux and BTRFS. If GRUB is fine with /boot as ext2 and the rest btrfs, its okay.  :Smile: 

I hope SELinux supports btrfs?  :Smile: 

----------

## Jaglover

Looks like they do

http://selinuxnews.org/wp/

----------

